
People who recover from Covid-19 don’t need to be retested for 3 months says CDC - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/14/coronavirus-covid-live-updates-us/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/ebToZ](https://archive.vn/ebToZ)

